# Prostatakrebs > Nach der Behandlung >  ABH oder Reha?

## Bernhard

Liebe Leute,
ich brauche Euren Rat bzw. Informationen.

Seit zwölf Jahren habe ich Prostatakrebs. Vor vier Wochen habe ich mich operieren lassen. Eine Lymphknoten-Metastase wurde entfernt. Die zweite Metastase
in der ganzen Krankengeschichte. Der PSA fiel auf 0,6 (s.Profil) Ich bin sehr zufrieden, aber soweit erschöpft, dass ich an eine AHB oder Reha denke.
 Ich bin Rentner. Meine Kostenträger sind PKV und Beihilfe. Ob ich eine Reha oder ABH mache ist mir gleichgültig. Ich bin mir nur nicht sicher, was ich beantragen soll:
ABH Oder Reha?
Für den Antrag auf eine AHB verlangt die Beihilfe von der Klinik eine medizinische Begründung darüber, weshalb der Antrag nicht in den vierzehn Tagen nach der OP gestellt worden ist. Die könnte beschafft werden. Dauert aber voraussichtlich einige Wochen.
Die KV begnügt sich mit einer Begründung durch einen Facharzt. Also, auch kein Problem.

Meine Fragen aun Euch:
Bekommen Rentner überhaupt Heilmaßnahmen?
Spricht etwas für einen Antrag einer AHB oder einer Reha?
Wie kann ich mich vor Nachteilen schützen, weil mögliche Fristen bei der Antragsstellung überschritten werden, weil die Klinik sobald nicht mit einem medizinischen Begründung
rüberkommt?

Danke im Voraus.
Gruß Bernhard

----------


## Michi1

Normalerweise kommt doch schon ans Krankenbett eine Sozialberaterin und schlägt eine AHB vor. Ich war bei meiner Op auch schon fast 6 Jahre Rentner und habe dann sogar nach einem Jahr auch noch eine REHA bekommen. Der Unterschied ist für AHB oder REHA ein anderer Kostenträger zuständig ist. AHB hat die Rentenversicherung und REHA die Krankenkasse bezahlt.

----------


## Bernhard

Hallo Michi1,
danke für deine Antwort.
Mit der Sozialarbeiterin habe ich erst jetzt Kontakt aufgenommen. Weil sich einmal meine Inkontinenz verstärkt hat und ich so erschöpft bin. Von 1o Jahren- Tumor 
kontrolliert wachsen lassen. Bildgebung. Behandlung haben zwar geklappt, aber mich richtig geschlaucht.

----------


## Heribert

> Für den Antrag auf eine AHB verlangt die Beihilfe von der Klinik eine medizinische Begründung darüber, weshalb der Antrag nicht in den vierzehn Tagen nach der OP gestellt worden ist. Die könnte beschafft werden. Dauert aber voraussichtlich einige Wochen.


Hallo Bernhard,
wie Michael schon richtig bemerkte ist eine AHB = Anschlussheilbehandlung in unmittelbaren Anschluss an den Krankenhausaufenthalt anzutreten, also bereits während der stationären Behandlung zu beantragen.
Nichtsdestotrotz ist in Deinem Fall eine stationäre Rehabilitationsmaßnahme möglich. Gewisse Unterschiede zwischen Rentnern und Versorgungsempfängern gibt es schon. Als Beihilfeberechtigter des Bundes solltest Du diese *Bedingungen* beachten. Die Bedingungen sind bei Versorgungsempfänger anderer Institutionen ähnlich, sollten aber von Dir dort erfragt werden.

Grundsätzlich muss es sich um eine Reha-Einrichtung handeln die einen Versorgungsvertrag nach § 111 Absatz 2 Satz 1 des Fünften Sozialgesetzbuch (SGB V) abgeschlossen hat. 

Dabei kann Dir Deine Beihilfestelle helfen. Wenn ihr einen Sozialdienst in der Abwicklung von Alimentationsfragen installiert habt, ist dieser gerne bereit, Dich bei der Antragstellung zu unterstützen. Bei den Landesbediensteten in NRW ist eine solche Stelle beim Landesamt für Besoldung integriert.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## buschreiter

Außerdem liegt ein Unterschied darin, dass die Kosten der AHB von der Krankenkasse übernommen werden, bei einer Reha aber nur ein Tagessatz von 10€. Ist zumindest bei mir so, da ich keinen Tarif habe, der diese Kosten übernehmen würde.

----------


## Michi1

Du wolltest sich schreiben das ein Tagessatz von 10€ zuzuzahlen ist.Der wird von keiner Kasse gezahlt. Ist genau so wie wenn du im Krankenhaus bist. Zahkungen für Maximal für 28 Tage im Jahr dazu zählt der Krankenhausaufenthalt plus die Reha.

----------


## Heribert

Hallo,

es geht hier ausschließlich um AHB oder Reha bei ehemaligen Beamten, die Anspruch auf Beihilfe haben. Das ist weder mit vollständig privat Versicherten, gesetzlich Versicherten noch Rentnern vergleichbar.
Als ehemaliger beamteter Lehrer, Beamteter der Post, der Bahn, der Kommunen, der Länder oder des Bundes stehen Beihilfen zu und der Rest von 50% oder 30% wird durch die PKV abgedeckt. Da Bernhard älter als 65 Jahre ist, gehe ich davon aus, dass meine Erleuterungen zutreffend sind und Regelungen der GKV und/oder Rentenversicherung nicht in Betracht kommen.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## buschreiter

> Hallo,
> 
> es geht hier ausschließlich um AHB oder Reha bei ehemaligen Beamten, die Anspruch auf Beihilfe haben. Das ist weder mit vollständig privat Versicherten, gesetzlich Versicherten noch Rentnern vergleichbar.
> Als ehemaliger beamteter Lehrer, Beamteter der Post, der Bahn, der Kommunen, der Länder oder des Bundes stehen Beihilfen zu und der Rest von 50% oder 30% wird durch die PKV abgedeckt. Da Bernhard älter als 65 Jahre ist, gehe ich davon aus, dass meine Erleuterungen zutreffend sind und Regelungen der GKV und/oder Rentenversicherung nicht in Betracht kommen.
> 
> Gruß Heribert


Wie gesagt, für die AHB nach RPE (und auch nach SRT) hat die Debeka die Kosten zu 50% übernommen und zu 50% die Beihilfe. Bei der normalen Reha (hatte ich zweimal) tritt der Patient in Vorleistung, bekommt, wenn die Reha durch die Beihilfe genehmigt wurde, von dort 50% zurück und von der Privaten (hier Debeka) einen Zuschuss von 10 pro Tag. Entsprechend bleibt man in diesem Fall auf ca. 1.300 Eigenbelastung sitzen. So zumindest bei mir, als aktiver Beamter ohne sog. BE-Tarif.
Die AHB muss innerhalb einer bestimmten Zeit (ich glaube 3 Wochen) nach Beendigung der Behandlung angetreten werden, die Reha ausnahmslos innerhalb von 6 Monaten nach Genehmigung durch die Beihilfe, zumindest als Landesbeamter NRW.

----------


## Heribert

Wenn das so war, ist bei der Antragstellung etwas schief gelaufen oder es bestand keine ausreichende medizinische Indikation zur Rehabilitation nach § 40 SGB V. 

Das heißt es können auch nachfolgende Reha-Maßnahmen genehmigt werden, z.B. nach ambulanter Bestrahlung der Prostataloge oder einer ambulanten Chemotherapie oder daraus folgender Harninkontinenz. Es geht bei diesen Maßnahmen immer darum die Selbstständigkeit des Betroffenen zu erhalten und den Pflegefall zu verhindern. Daraus ist zu erkennen, dass der Erfolg von der ärztlichen Begründung abhängig ist. 

Das ist der maßgebliche Unterschied zu einem Kur- oder Sanatoriumsaufenthalt, der tatsächlich nur mit einem täglichen Unterkunfts-Zuschuß von 10  durch die PKV abgegolten wird. 

Gruß Heribert

----------


## buschreiter

> Wenn das so war, ist bei der Antragstellung etwas schief gelaufen oder es bestand keine ausreichende medizinische Indikation zur Rehabilitation nach § 40 SGB V. 
> 
> Das heißt es können auch nachfolgende Reha-Maßnahmen genehmigt werden, z.B. nach ambulanter Bestrahlung der Prostataloge oder einer ambulanten Chemotherapie oder daraus folgender Harninkontinenz. Es geht bei diesen Maßnahmen immer darum die Selbstständigkeit des Betroffenen zu erhalten und den Pflegefall zu verhindern. Daraus ist zu erkennen, dass der Erfolg von der ärztlichen Begründung abhängig ist. 
> 
> Das ist der maßgebliche Unterschied zu einem Kur- oder Sanatoriumsaufenthalt, der tatsächlich nur mit einem täglichen Unterkunfts-Zuschuß von 10 € durch die PKV abgegolten wird. 
> 
> Gruß Heribert


Wir sind uns in der Sache absolut einig, nur die Begrifflichkeiten müssen wir definieren ;-) Für Beihilfe und PKV ist die Maßnahme nach Op, Bestrahlung, Chemotherapie usw. eine Anschlußheilbehandlung. Was früher eine Kur war nennt sich im Beihilfesprech jetzt stationäre Rehabilitationsmaßnahme. Ich hatte nach Op und SRT jeweils eine AHB, die auch in voller Höhe bezahlt wurde. Die anderen 2 Maßnahmen waren eine Reha mit Zuzahlung. Das war in Teilen Privatvergnügen...

----------


## Bernhard

Ich klinke mich nochmal ein. 
Zur Vorgeschichte: seit der Entfernung  der Prostata 2006, ist eine leichte Inkontinenz geblieben. Ende August  2018 wurde ich erneut operiert. Ein Lymphknoten in der Leistengegend mit  einer Metastase wurde entfernt. Was ich nicht wußte ist, dass ein  Katheder gelegt wurde. Der wurde nach drei Tagen gezogen. Ich konnte  jetzt den Harnstrahl zwar unterbrechen brauchte aber statt 1 Vorlage am  Tag vor der OP 5-7 ! Heute 3-4 pro Tag.

Meine Frage:
Für mich  kommt nur eine AHB in Frage. Die Beihilfe benötigt für eine Genehmigung  eine medizinische Begründung darüber, weshalb eine Antragstellung  innerhalb von 14 Tagen nach der OP nicht erfolgt ist. Die Klinik müßte  meiner Argumentation folgen indem ich mitteile, dass damit gerechnet  wurde, dass nach etwa 3-4 Wochen die
Kontinenz wieder so wie vor der  OP ist. Das ist aber nach mehr als 4 Wochen nicht der Fall, deshalb wird  die AHB erst jetzt beantragt.

Was meint ihr, wird mir die Klinik eine solchen Begründung geben?

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Bernhard,



> Was meint ihr, wird mir die Klinik eine solchen Begründung geben?


jetzt mal im Ernst: Woher sollen wir das wissen?

Ralf

----------


## MartinWK

Bernhard, nicht du kannst mitteilen, dass wer auch immer mit einwandfreier Kontinenz gerechnet hat, sondern derjenige, der das damals so gesagt hat, muss es tun, und das sollte ein Mediziner sein, denn sonst muss die Beihife erst noch einen Mediziner fragen, ob es wirklich eine "medizinische Begründung" ist.

----------


## Michi1

Ein Mediziner oder der OP-Arzt wird dir immer sagen das es bei den meisten klappt mit der Kontinenz. Es gibt aber Ausnahmen.Warum sollte nach einer solchen Aussage eine AHB abgelehnt werden. Es kann auch sein, so wie bei mir, das nach 2 AHB die Inkontinenz immer noch vorhanden ist. Es ist auch nicht immer sicher das diese hilft.

----------


## Bernhard

inzwischen habe ich mich, sowie die Inkontinenz beruhigt. Nach einer früheren AHB und späterer Reha hatte sich die Inkontinenz zwar gebessert, weg  ist sie aber nicht.
Damit kann ich leben. Mache erstmal garnicht und freue mich über den gefallenen Tumormaker.

Danke für Beiträge
Bernhard

----------

